

Why Dropbox Needs Composer to Succeed to Become a $100B Company - jason_shah
https://medium.com/@jasonyogeshshah/why-dropbox-needs-to-own-collaboration-to-become-a-100b-company-af3c5cc527af

======
jason_shah
Personally I'm really excited about Composer. So many implications...

\- What does this mean for Evernote? \- Can Dropbox pull off a new product
without prior traction? Mailbox seems to have generally worked out OK, but
what's happened to Carousel? \- Will messaging inside of Dropbox a valuable
angle on collaboration and if so, will anything happen between Dropbox and
Slack? \- What will this mean for Dropbox's relationship with Microsoft? \-
Who will Dropbox acquire next? They have files, mail, notes...seems like a
modern Exchange.

